# have you heard of this breeder



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I found a breeder that is local, only a one hour drive





























Has anyone heard of Maltese by Victoria? she is located in fullerton california? Her prices are more that I want to spend but her dogs are really cute. Hopefully I can talk my husband into letting me spend more money.







. Wish me luck, I'm gonna need it.

Amber


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't heard of her. Does she do DNA testing? Are they AKC registered? Does she give pedigrees?
Is she an exhibitor? Best to make sure they are healthy and come from healthy lines, even if they are cute.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I haven't heard of her. Does she do DNA testing? Are they AKC registered? Does she give pedigrees?
> Is she an exhibitor? Best to make sure they are healthy and come from healthy lines, even if they are cute.[/B]


Yes her dogs are registered with the akc, she shows her dogs (she said she has champions) I'll have to ask about the DNA testing.

Bad news is my husband just won't let me spend $2500.00 on a puppy, I think I could swing $2000.00, is it ok to ask a breeder to lower her price on a puppy? or is that tacky?

thanks, 
Amber


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=171916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of boys from good breeders being priced at $2,000. It sounds like you are looking for a girl..... Would you consider a boy?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you only have $2000 and she's asking more, tell her the truth. See if she will come down. Worst that can happen is she says Sorry...no deal.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> If you only have $2000 and she's asking more, tell her the truth. See if she will come down. Worst that can happen is she says Sorry...no deal.[/B]


I really do want a girl, I know they cost more money but I want to buy pink bows, and a pink bed, girly things. I have two boys and a male dog, then there's my husband.







I need another female in the house in a worse way. (LOL) I told her I could only afford $2000.00 and she told me she never sells her females for $2000.00. Then she said I probably wouldn't find a female from a reputable breeder with a baby doll face for that cheap. So I'll just keep looking I know she's out their.

Amber


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been studying Maltese and Maltese breeders and lines for about five years now and I have never heard of her. 
I did go check out the website 

http://maltesebyvictoria.com/


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know the breeder and have not heard of her. I browsed her website and she has some very nice Maltese although they don't seem to be out of her breeding.

It might be helpful if you find out more about the breeder ...
1) Are any of her champions homebred? It appears that her champions were all purchased.
2) Is she showing any of her own maltese?
3) Pedigrees of the puppies available. I am not a big fan of pedigrees that are only half nice - ie. great stud and not so good mom.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have been studying Maltese and Maltese breeders and lines for about five years now and I have never heard of her.
> I did go check out the website
> 
> http://maltesebyvictoria.com/[/B]



I also checked out her website. The surprise to me was that she has a dog with two Divine parents, yet the name was not carried on into this pup. This is the one where the name Missy's Magic Stormy Ranger (I think) is the name. 
Also, if a person shows their own dogs, they usually have show pictures available from the shows. When I see pictures like on this site other than the actual show pictures, I suspect that the person is purchasing champions. 
I saw she offered stud service. I did not see any mention of spay/neuter or specifics on contract.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not crazy about the fact she seems to stud out her boys. She advertises stud service on her site.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i talked to her on the phone while looking for a puppy and i didnt have a great experience talking on the phone with her so i looked for another breeder


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> I'm not crazy about the fact she seems to stud out her boys. She advertises stud service on her site.[/B]


Yes I agree with you, I have never stud out any of my studs, I would not ship any of my boys or let a stranger come in just for a breeding with my boys that is not a very safe practice in my books.OR bring a stud in to breed with my girls ither. I would have to really know the person well to do either one of these. But again I have never had to had a need for a stud from anybody else either . In no means am I saying she is not a rept. breeder, cause she probably is. pedigrees is not worth the paper it is wrote on to me, it is what the parents can produce. Champ. blood lines doesn't always mean it is good ither is my personal opion and exp. that I have had with my breeding program. Again it is what the parents will produce and a good breeder learns that as they continue to breed and improve their line. That is not something that is just layed on a breeder to know it to me is all hands on experience. Forgive me for my spelling if it is not correct, spelling is not my profection.LOL thatI will leave up to Traci the school teacher to correct my spelling









I would just sugg. you get several refrences of others that has purchased her pups to see if they are fully satisfied. If they are then I would say go for one of her babies. Keep in mind Maltese their is no other breed to compare to them. They are one of a kind and the love my life. If you don't beleive me ask my girls about my fur kidz they come before anybody and get spoiled to the bone

Char


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the information. I am not going to get one of her puppies, she is set on her price and my husband is set on his. If I find a breeder that I just love to pieces then I will talk to my husband. A little puppy is priceless and if I have to I will find a way to come up with the money I will. I am waiting on two or three breeders who will have puppies in about a month. Wish me luck.

Amber


----------

